# Happy Spring Equinox!



## munkeeunit (Mar 21, 2006)

It's spring!

Don't know how many pagans, pseudo pagans, and general lovers of the turn of the spring tide we have on here, but today is the Spring Equinox!   

It's got to be good because every day now for the next 3 months it'll keep getting lighter and lighter, with more day than dark to boot.   

You can't beat that for a natural feel good factor.   

Unless you're a vampire, in which case I feel for you.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2006)

Yay for diurnal symmetry!


----------



## madzone (Mar 21, 2006)

Wasn't that last night?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 21, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Wasn't that last night?



It was prolly in the Gaurdnia or the Indepundit or on My Space this morning.  


Anyway as far as I know most of the celebration at this time of year are supposition rather than tradition coz there wasn't a written history from that period of time soooooooooooooooooooo it's all abit made up innit?

For what it's worth I particualr remember the Jewish kids that were crucified traditionally at this time of year in England.

Can't wait for the _coloured__thorn flowers though!


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 22, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Wasn't that last night?



Fuck knows, I always enjoy it anyway, the when it starts in the day or night does vary, it's usually on the 21st, but can in practice be on the 20th or 22nd. The police, during the summer solstice, now insist it has to be on the 21st, whether it changes or not, so now sometimes people have to watch the sun rise on a day which isn't the summer solstice.   

Might have been an equinox one of those.

It felt good anyway


----------



## rowan (Mar 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Anyway as far as I know most of the celebration at this time of year are supposition rather than tradition coz there wasn't a written history from that period of time soooooooooooooooooooo it's all abit made up innit?



From what period of time?  The spring equinox has always been at the same time of year, every year, no supposition there


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

rowan said:
			
		

> From what period of time?  The spring equinox has always been at the same time of year, every year, no supposition there



pre-4000BC...the Hedgers told me about it all!


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr Unit - " It's got to be good because every day now for the next 3 months it'll keep getting lighter and lighter, with more day than dark to boot.  "

Well call me a pedant but the days get longer from the winter solsice then shorter fro mthe summer one.  The equinoxes are the mid points.  The last three months therefore haveing the longer days as pointed out.

Also the times of the solstices and equinoxes do vary for many patrick moore type reasons.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 22, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Mr Unit - " It's got to be good because every day now for the next 3 months it'll keep getting lighter and lighter, with more day than dark to boot.  "
> 
> Well call me a pedant but the days get longer from the winter solsice then shorter fro mthe summer one.  The equinoxes are the mid points.  The last three months therefore haveing the longer days as pointed out.
> 
> Also the times of the solstices and equinoxes do vary for many patrick moore type reasons.



 

Yes, they get longer from the winter solstice, but you don't have more day than light until after the equinox, 

so what's wrong with that sentence?

Still had fun.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 22, 2006)

For those solstice and equinoc anoraks who have to know when the dates are, here's what one website reckons they are until 2030   

http://www.stonesofwonder.com/stones7.htm

And the spring equinox is almost always on the 20th by the looks of it, so I'm only a pseudo pagan, obviously.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> so I'm only a pseudo pagan, obviously.




you obviously know what pagan means?


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> you obviously know what pagan means?



I know enough about it to know it's not a religion with strict written rules, and that it's a celebration of nature's cycle and our link with it, but beyond that (or any horse shagging, blood drinking myths and legends which have become attached to it) I'm not a druid or anything.

I'm just well into spring and summer, and the turns of the seasons.

How about you?


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 22, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> How about you?



latin for country dweller.


----------



## munkeeunit (Mar 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> latin for country dweller.



I wish! or do I? 

I do love the countryside, but it's a bit boring. 

I do like the city, but it's a bit polluted.

I much prefer the sea, I can watch the sea and think clearly.

Staring at a field for too long, especially in the dark, is a bit too spooky, for more than a week or two anyway.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 23, 2006)

I thought being a pagan was an excuse to dress up and wear make up and stay up late and sleep around, err, probably.

All religous people are totally nuts but the pagans look to have some fun at least.


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 23, 2006)

" I much prefer the sea, I can watch the sea and think clearly. "

You should deffo watch more sea then.....


----------

